# 28" Westwood Rims



## Iverider

I noticed that Luxlow was selling these on ePay for a quarter-million dollars.




Found them here more competitively priced.

http://flyingpigeonla.myshopify.com/products/ryde-v38-westwood-profile-rim

I'm in no way affiliated with this shop and haven't purchased anything from them, but $60 each looks WAY better than the eBay price.


----------



## bricycle

those are beauties!!!!!


----------



## bricycle

wish they posted a cross-section tho- clinchers right??? sorry, I see it now (so small).


----------



## Iverider

They did post a cross section!





These are clinchers. They do sell tires to go with these for $20 each for black with a decent tread pattern. A similar tire can be had on Amazon for half that. Country of origin ain't the good ol U.S. of A. so it doesn't really matter who you buy it from, although I imagine the link above is a much smaller business should you wish to support them.


----------



## bricycle

Krautwaggen said:


> They did post a cross section!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are clinchers. They do sell tires to go with these for $20 each for black with a decent tread pattern. A similar tire can be had on Amazon for half that. Country of origin ain't the good ol U.S. of A. so it doesn't really matter who you buy it from, although I imagine the link above is a much smaller business should you wish to support them.




the 28" x 1.5 Kendas?


----------



## Iverider

Yep, Those should fit. Niagra cycle works has some "Sunlite" brand tires of the same size for around $8 plus shipping

http://www.niagaracycle.com/categories/sunlite-street-tire-28-x-1-1-2

635mm = 28" x 1 1/2"


----------



## fordmike65

Looks like their shop is close to my work. Thinking about stopping by this Friday to check them out for myself.


----------



## filmonger

Wooooow that does seem to be a deal..... Failing that just Buy them direct from Germany and save a ton...... http://classic-cycle.de/en/Ready-Sp...les.html?listtype=search&searchparam=westwood


----------



## fordmike65

filmonger said:


> Wooooow that does seem to be a deal..... Failing that just Buy them direct from Germany and save a ton...... http://classic-cycle.de/en/Ready-Sp...les.html?listtype=search&searchparam=westwood




Says these are steel though


----------



## Iverider

Hey ford!

can you stop by and see what these are like and post your findings? The crossection diagram almost appears to be a steel wheel. I'm wondering if the painted rims offered by the pigeon palace are steel while the silvery west woods are alloy! Let us know what you find out!


----------



## Iverider

filmonger said:


> Wooooow that does seem to be a deal..... Failing that just Buy them direct from Germany and save a ton...... http://classic-cycle.de/en/Ready-Sp...les.html?listtype=search&searchparam=westwood



 Seems like befor shipping they are cheaper still! Hey will be on the lookout for cool bike stuff for us yanks while you're over there! Can you source the new veredestein 700c cream tires? They've got a vintage look to them that would go well with 700c wood clinchers!


----------



## fordmike65

Krautwaggen said:


> Hey ford!
> 
> can you stop by and see what these are like and post your findings? The crossection diagram almost appears to be a steel wheel. I'm wondering if the painted rims offered by the pigeon palace are steel while the silvery west woods are alloy! Let us know what you find out!




Will do! Will post my findings & pics if they have them in stock.


----------



## SirMike1983

28 inch roadster rims, as indicated earlier, use a unique seat size larger than most comparable wheels. The selection of tires is rather limited compared to 700C, but you can find tires still at least. They're clinchers meant to run rod brakes on inside flats of the rim. The ridge in the center keeps the rod brake pads out of the spokes. Be careful what spoke count these rims are. Some of them are 32 hole (original English front), some 36 (international standard, later English pattern as well), and some 40 (original English back). The Flying Pigeon site says these are 36. Chromed steel ones are still for sale in Britain, mostly made in India now. 

I advise anyone lacing Westwoods to use nipple washers on the rims. Westwoods have the habit of cracking and deforming around the nipple holes when subjected to higher tension in the spokes. It has to do with the single wall construction and shape of the ridge in the rim. I re-built a 1935 Hercules Model G, and even in those days, nipple washers were used to prevent the holes from deforming or developing stress cracks.


----------



## Iverider

Krautwaggen said:


> Hey ford!
> 
> can you stop by and see what these are like and post your findings? The crossection diagram almost appears to be a steel wheel. I'm wondering if the painted rims offered by the pigeon palace are steel while the silvery west woods are alloy! Let us know what you find out!




Good advice from someone who knows Brit bikes! I'm planning on using washers on my recently acquired steel clinchers cause I don't want any trouble!


----------



## bikewhorder

I looked into buying these rims a few years ago, I tried to order some from Deutschland but the company wrote back and said that shipping was too expensive.  I was like "what? shouldn't that be my decision?" I just let it go.    They were made by Rigida and now the company has moved operations to China and changed its name to Ryde.  I'd love to get some of the alloy 700c black with gold lines.  They make them but finding a supplier is tough.  I say we organize a group buy! 

http://www.ryde.nl/en/products?product=22


----------



## bikewhorder

Found some!  http://www.ebay.de/itm/RIGIDA-Alu-F...ld-liniert-/171199085730?ebayCategoryId=57267


----------



## dougfisk

I lean toward these... because it bothers me that the Westwood are specifically made for rod brakes... and I won't have them...  


http://flyingpigeonla.myshopify.com...cts/28-635mm-box-profile-steel-rim-w-36-holes


----------



## bikewhorder

dougfisk said:


> I lean toward these... because it bothers me that the Westwood are specifically made for rod brakes... and I won't have them...
> 
> 
> http://flyingpigeonla.myshopify.com...cts/28-635mm-box-profile-steel-rim-w-36-holes




Oh your just stuck on your "inside box (rim)" thinking!


----------



## dougfisk

dougfisk said:


> I lean toward these... because it bothers me that the Westwood are specifically made for rod brakes... and I won't have them...
> 
> 
> http://flyingpigeonla.myshopify.com...cts/28-635mm-box-profile-steel-rim-w-36-holes




I slogged through the online order process, and was rewarded with a $49.34 shipping offer for 2 bare rims... :eek:


----------



## abe lugo

*Just following up on these rims*

Did anyone actually get them? I see a couple guys running new 28" wheels and wondered if they were running west woods?  Is there another profile anybody knows abput?

If you are already spending 60ish on the bare rim, why not spring the extra 15 ea and get p35 or blunts?
Im torn between westwoods and blunts, im going to be soon building some custom 28" wheels, i dont care for going with real wood at this point. The bike i got came with metal wheels with the very flat profile., if do p35 wheels i would paint them anyhow.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Iverider

The P35/Blunts are almost exact in profile to a singletube rim. They're even the same outside diameter!

I would get the blunts!


----------



## Oldnut

*28 wheels*

Here's a set I made up for this elgin motobike








 there 28-1-1/2 Dutch- English wheels laced to the original hubs schwable and others make tires for these rims ride like glass I have p35s on another bike eeh I'm not a aluminum wheel guy


----------



## Iverider

Just pretend their wood! 

Those westwoods look purdy good too!


----------



## mre straightbar

*Ludlow is getting them from a company in uk*

I found it just about the time I joined cable
We're about 65 a hoop and they would make them any spoke count you wanted
Problem is don't remember what the company was named
But it had something to do with a lyon in the name or logo
Think it was a link from old roads or one of the other old school sites


----------

